# Display box (pipes and photo's) Any other ideas ? ?



## madpaddla (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello all,

 Sara surprised me for my birthday with this gem from my digs.  I think it is great.  Looks nice under the lights.  Does anyone have any ideas on what other things (marbles, stoppers, etc.) that we could put in shadow/display boxes.  I really like to dig those 19th century items...they're real nice in the house also.  Thanks Sara and all for your ideas.         Madpaddla


----------



## dirtflicker (Jun 25, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!![]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Ben, Shadow boxes are great to display the small item you did. Pipes on a dark background would be great.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 26, 2006)

Tell Sara, Nice Box!  [:-]  I mean,...........umm,[>:].


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 26, 2006)

It's very slick!.....................[]Damnit!


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 26, 2006)

A very elegant place for your pipe.
 [&:] I give up.  Very good job though!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Josh, I have a foot removal key. Want to borrow it.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 26, 2006)

lol you guys are great!


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry Mad, musta been a full moon or something.[8D]  I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## dirtflicker (Jun 27, 2006)

hehehehehehehehehehe![8D]


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 5, 2006)

haha JGUIS, Capsoda, Dirt, etc.  I thinik it looks nice.  The jokes...haha they were nice also.  Anyone have any other ideas on what we can display at home? ? Marbles, stoppers, ??    Madpaddla                   P.S   XMAS is coming.  Passing out the wish list.  Display boxes and price guides.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2006)

yo mad that pipe collection is very nice im blown away!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaa mike


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Mike.  I really like digging these pipes.  Are they of any value??  No mind I love em and thought they looked nice in a shadow box.  Are there any other ideas out there of how to display some of the smaller items we find??  Such as marbles, dolls, stoppers.    Mdapaddla


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2006)

hey mad, i use mason jars for the misc stuff marbles doll parts stoppers mike


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 5, 2006)

I do the same with marbles, I'm getting ready to set up some shadow boxes of different size common meds.  I'll post here when I get one done.


----------

